# International Transportation of Horses



## Suica (20 April 2021)

Hi there,

Likely a long shot, but I was wondering if anyone knew the price of bringing a horse from Europe (Likely Germany or France)/the UK to Australia?

Im looking at starting a boutique European breeding program and am looking into importing one or two mares to New Zealand. Though I know the rough cost to transport them from Australia to New Zealand, would anyone happen to know the cost of importing a horse from Europe/UK to Aussie?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gusbear (20 April 2021)

I flew my horse with IRT from London to Oz in 2015.  At the time the cost including flights (a total of 36 hours with stopovers), quarantine in the UK and Oz, transport to and from airports, all paper work, vet checks in Singapore enroute, etc was around GBP £15k from memory for a standard sized horse berth in a container housing three horses.  As my boy is around 19hh we opted to buy a double berth for his comfort for which we paid £20k. IRT told me the bulk of the cost was to cover the very expensive quarantine here in Melbourne.  Note, transport costs to and from the quarantine facilites are not included.  Also note, you will also need to pay and arrange for a vet to do a full check up and to administer the required vaccinations and submit the paper work prior to entering quarantine in Europe.  Hope this helps. 😁


----------

